# Please help more on to banquet style plated service....



## dhananajay (Jun 3, 2012)

plz help more in detail for above mentiond...cheers


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps you might offer a small clue as to what you are hoping for?


----------



## tablewizard (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw your post...

I taught a session at Catersource this past year in Las Vegas with about 750 in attendance on this very subject.

and you can have a copy of my class hand out notes on how to execute plated service with confidence and ease, shoot me an email to request: [email protected]


----------

